# HR127: Sabika Sheikh Firearm Licensing and Registration Act



## Kraut783 (Jan 30, 2021)

This was introduced on January 4, 2021.  It's a little scary....

"The Attorney General, through the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, shall establish a system for licensing the possession of firearms or ammunition in the United States, and for the registration with the Bureau of each firearm present in the United States."

Text of H.R. 127: Sabika Sheikh Firearm Licensing and Registration Act (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us


----------



## Intel Nerd (Jan 30, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> This was introduced on January 4, 2021.  It's a little scary....
> 
> "The Attorney General, through the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, shall establish a system for licensing the possession of firearms or ammunition in the United States, and for the registration with the Bureau of each firearm present in the United States."
> 
> Text of H.R. 127: Sabika Sheikh Firearm Licensing and Registration Act (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us



Big fat NOPE on this one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 30, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> This was introduced on January 4, 2021.  It's a little scary....
> 
> "The Attorney General, through the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, shall establish a system for licensing the possession of firearms or ammunition in the United States, and for the registration with the Bureau of each firearm present in the United States."
> 
> Text of H.R. 127: Sabika Sheikh Firearm Licensing and Registration Act (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us



I believe I posted this in the Politic thread or the Gun Control thread. (But it Now has a Name!) I guess it now has a name. But Sheila has introduced these trash panda bills almost every session she has been in Congress. Her desire to restrict the rights of a Free People and then also be protected by men with guns is beyond hypocritical.

The reality is that the Democratic party had no intention of seeking unity.  They had every intention of ramming an agenda through even though they had no mandate.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2021)

There is sooooo much to hate in this legislation.

First of all, registration leads to confiscation.

Also:


> Attorney General shall make the contents of the database accessible to all members of the public, all Federal, State, and local law enforcement authorities, all branches of the United States Armed Forces, and all State and local governments, as defined by the Bureau.


It is literally none of those peoples' business if I choose to own a gun or not.


(d)
Firearm insurance

(1)
In general

The Attorney General shall issue to any person who has applied for a license pursuant to subsection (c) and has paid to the Attorney General the fee specified in paragraph (2) of this subsection a policy that insures the person against liability for losses and damages resulting from the use of any firearm by the person during the 1-year period that begins with the date the policy is issued.



> (2)
> Fee
> 
> The fee specified in this paragraph is $800.
> ...



And I have to register my antique guns too? Yeah, I'm sure people are doing a lot of drive-bys with the kind of muzzle-loading, single-shot blunderbuss style pistols like the one I picked up in Afghanistan.



> (B)
> Antique firearm display license
> 
> The Attorney General shall issue to an individual a license to display an antique firearm in a residence of the individual if the individual—
> ...




reads like PTSD get your guns taken away:




> The Attorney General may deny such a license to an individual if—
> 
> (i)
> the psychological evaluation referred to in paragraph (2) indicates that the individual—
> ...





> (1)  It shall be unlawful for any person to possess ammunition that is 0.50 caliber or greater.



Oh, so like all of my 12 gauge deer slugs?

Those penalties tho...  



> (A)
> Whoever knowingly violates section 922(bb)(1) shall be fined not less than $50,000 and not more than $75,000, imprisoned not less than 10 years and not more than 15 years, or both.
> 
> (B)
> ...



It looks like you would literally get more time for violating this law about guns, than you would for using a gun in a violent crime.



Please tell me that this jackassery didn't make it out of committee.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 30, 2021)

Guns aren't just for rich people.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 30, 2021)

So, during this pandemic we saw a massive rise in Black Americans purchasing firearms.  Now this had been a trend before the pandemic and the summer BLM/Antifa riots.  But with this legislation she's likely completely, but unknowingly, attacking her voter base.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, during this pandemic we saw a massive rise in Black Americans purchasing firearms.  Now this had been a trend before the pandemic and the summer BLM/Antifa riots.  But with this legislation she's likely completely, but unknowingly, attacking her voter base.


Most of her constituency probably isn't thinking about what these laws will do to gun owners and individual safety in our country.  They probably never owned a gun before and don't follow things like this.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 30, 2021)

This. So, I sell you my gun, you have ND, and I go to prison for longer than a quarter century? No.



> if the transferee of the firearm possess or uses the firearm during or in relation to a crime, an unintentional shooting, or suicide, the transferor shall be fined not less than $100,000 and not more than $150,000, imprisoned not less than 25 years and not more than 40 years, or both.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 30, 2021)

I can see the Dems pushing this a bit....especially after the January 6th stuff, I can see them saying something to like "what if they had guns with them on that day" or something like that.....

Crazy times....


----------



## 00evets (Jan 31, 2021)

Venezuela here we come...


----------



## policemedic (Jan 31, 2021)

Kaldak said:


> This. So, I sell you my gun, you have ND, and I go to prison for longer than a quarter century? No.


One wonders if ‘in relation to a crime’ means self-defense occasioned by being the victim of a crime.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 31, 2021)

This bill is gonna go over like the 2nd impeachment.


----------



## Brill (Jan 31, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> But with this legislation she's likely completely, but unknowingly, attacking her voter base.



As long as they have just enough seats in power to pass any legislation (or EO) they want, nobody cares about what voters want.  Seems there are quite a few LEGAL gun owners, who most likely want to protect their privileges.

Three million more guns: The Spring 2020 spike in firearm sales


----------



## Muppet (Feb 1, 2021)

When can we, the people start publicly tar and feathering these cock suckers?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2021)

They think January 6 was bad...this passes and it will spark mass outrage from tens of millions and sporadic armed rebellions.

Which is why I’m hoping it dies the death it deserves.

The irony here is that the author of this draconian bullshit, Shiela Jackson Lee, is a Texas congresswoman. You don’t want to fuck around with Texans and their guns.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 1, 2021)

Gunz said:


> They think January 6 was bad...this passes and it will spark mass outrage from tens of millions and sporadic armed rebellions.
> 
> Which is why I’m hoping it dies the death it deserves.
> 
> The irony here is that the author of this draconian bullshit, Shiela Jackson Lee, is a Texas congresswoman. You don’t want to fuck around with Texans and their guns.



Houstonians have been electing liberal trash heaps for decades. Their latest County Judge got there as a pure politician, never went to Law School. So she can't act in half of her responsibility which is the Chief Judicial Officer of Harris County because she is not a licensed attorney. 

She had some of the most insane penalties for people not wearing masks.


----------



## TSUalum05 (Feb 1, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Their latest County Judge got there as a pure politician, never went to Law School. So she can't act in half of her responsibility which is the Chief Judicial Officer of Harris County because she is not a licensed attorney.



This same thing be said with previous Judge Ed Emmett.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 1, 2021)

TSUalum05 said:


> This same thing be said with previous Judge Ed Emmett.



The only thing I know about Ed Emmett was the Houstonians I knew thought he worked through Hurricane Harvey quite well.  But they're also quite liberal and seem to now be rabid supporters of Hidalgo.


----------

